# The Locative Case : more irregular than others ?



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

I have yet to find a satisfactory paradigm for learning this case. Is its formation particularly irregular ? The other cases I have learned so far seem to be much more suited to concise charts of various forms.


----------



## bibax

Yes. The locative case (both sing. and plur.) often has two variants. Some of them "sounds" better than others, sometimes it is difficult to find a reliable rule.

For example:

hrad (castle): usually we say _na hradě_, but _o hradu_;

měsíček (dim. of moon and month): _o 12 měsíčcích_, but some people say _o 12 měsíčkách_;

bota (shoe, boot): _v botách_, but some people say _v botech_;


----------



## adelarezkova

I use this little table to help me explain locative. As you said there is way toomany irregulars I have a list of them somewhere. Will send it to you if you want.
*Locative**After Verb**Prepositon/ Adverb**Example with preposition*Mluvit o - To talk aboutV/Ve - InBydlím v Praze - I live in PraguePsát o - To write aboutNa - AtStuduje na universitě - He study at the uni.Číst o - To read aboutPo - Around, InCestuju po Francii - I travel in FranceSlyšet o - To hear aboutNa - OnTalíř je na stole - Plate is on the tablePřemýšlet o - To think about


----------



## adelarezkova

Hmmm it did not come in the same format and it does not make much sence like this. I can forward in excell to your e-mail if you want.


----------

